# P227B anyone??? Baro sensor 2??? I'm lost



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

I would check the connection to the sensor, and the sensor itself. The computer is seeing data from the #2 sensor that is inconsistent with the #1 sensor at low engine RPM, and then throwing the code. Snip of the GM ECM summary table attached.


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

Thank you for that info. That makes sense, but now I suppose I have to find this "SENSOR 2". I did see another thread showing "SENSOR 1", but not the second. Wonder why I can't find sensor 2 on my scan tool though.


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

So I decided to pull off what is believed to be Barometric sensor 1 on top of the intake manifold. This is what I found...








Crammed with soot, as expected, but the sensor was reading data. I cleaned it up and crossed my fingers hoping it would somehow fix my issue, but it didn't.








I just don't have enough time in the day to spend trying to "poke around" at this without knowing for certain where baro sensor 2 is, so I called my local Chevy dealer to see if they can get it in for service. LOL, appointment only and they're two weeks out. THEN, they said once they get it, they probably won't get to it for a week or so....interesting. At least they offer free rental and it's a good thing my car still currently runs and drives!


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

I'd check the wiring bundles that go to the MAF sensor and glow plug control module. I have had this code come up when those were unplugged (both at the same time, so not sure which location it came from). Since you had front end damage, it wouldn't surprise me if the power or signal wire to that sensor had been damaged.


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

Thanks for the suggestion, but I've gone through most everything already and all seems good (that I can see anyway). Now that I'm done with my first camping trip of the season, I have a little more time where I can double check some things though.


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

Ok, came back from camping, sold camper, bought new one, going camping again in a few days....never enough time. 

Anyways, I just haven't had time to figure out where barometric sensor 2 is, so I dropped the Cruze at the dealership yesterday. "we probably won't even look at it until around July 3rd"....awesome. At least I got a brand new Chevy Trax for the time being at no extra charge. 

I guess I'll give an update after July 4th, HAPPY INDEPENDENCE DAY!!!


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

Oh, and one more tidbit for anyone that might find it useful, the service write-up guy made sure I was aware..."all warranties are null and void once a vehicle has a branded salvage title". 

It's like, I understand for bumper to bumper warranty type of deal, but he specified even the federal emissions aren't covered anymore either. I think that's a bunch of crap. 

So, I guess this adds fuel to my fire of just removing all emissions and getting a tuned ECM the next time I end up with a check engine light. At that point I'll be over 100,000 miles as well.


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

Update: Dealer calls yesterday to tell me "your car will need a new ECM which will cost $1100". I say ok fine, go ahead. Then he says "well there's one more thing, after replacing the ECM we might have to replace the mass airflow sensor for another $250". 
Lol really? I have put about 3000 miles on my car with that P227B code and never had a problem with it other than the fact that it wouldn't let me remote start. How does a code for barometric sensor 2 performance mean it's time to change an ECM and a mass airflow sensor for almost $1500!?


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

To my surprise, the dealer called and had my car ready for pickup with no extra parts needed. So the total ended up being $938otd for a new ECM and I'm happy to be driving my Cruze again. It even seems to perform better. After giving up the rental Chevy Trax and getting back into my Cruze, I actually like this Cruze much better. Made me appreciate what I got, these are cool lil cars.


----------

